# Let's see if RS drivers have skills?



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I have seen some trolls trying to attack as drivers have no skill. Actually, we chose to drive for other reasons but they believe that we don't have skills and couldn't be able to work somewhere else. I am wondering whether my argument is right or wrong. So, Let's see this in the polls.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

I’m not a troll, but the most drivers have only high school diploma Or something similar. BS in engineering from another country, so I can wipe my ass with my diploma.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> I'm not a troll, but the most drivers have only high school diploma Or something similar. BS in engineering from another country, so I can wipe my ass with my diploma. :smiles:


We will see later if your thought is right or not.

I believe that most of drivers are college or university graduated or dropped out. 
Since most of Drivers own a car that means they have skills and have earned some money, so they could purchase a car on their own. But they no longer wish to work or their education level is higher than available low payment jobs. That is the reason that I am believing.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Most of my coworkers have their own side hustles but I can't do IT after work anymore. I can get through the day OK and usually with a smile but after the work day is over I'd like to think about just about anything else.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I think this board tends to lend itself to TROLLS.

But beyond that many of the better educated RS drivers hang out here instead of the IDOTBOOK forums. Not that there are not some smart people in them as well.

MBA, and recently I refreshed my computer skills with a Microsoft 17 certification and a project management certification.

These skills work throughout my life and world.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> I think this board tends to lend itself to TROLLS.
> 
> But beyond that many of the better educated RS drivers hang out here instead of the IDOTBOOK forums. Not that there are not some smart people in them as well.
> 
> ...


I thought about that too but Most of High school graduated drivers are more likely to have bad back ground check and they are mostly driving for DD and others food delivery services. When I drove around the city, most of RS drivers are clean, wear good costume, polite and seems well educated.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I dropped out, but I'm back at it! The flexibility makes U/L perfect for students.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I dropped out, but I'm back at it! The flexibility makes U/L perfect for students.


YYYayyyy for you! You can do it! No one is better than you, we all are just different.

Focus up and ATTACK the material and process.

Love you long time.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

What’s a high school degree?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> What's a high school degree?


Sorry It should be high school graduate or high school diploma. I am not familiar with US high school education system. My bad



ariel5466 said:


> I dropped out, but I'm back at it! The flexibility makes U/L perfect for students.


Sorry. I forgot to add "University/College Student" at poll. I will try to edit it but I am not sure I could edit that.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> I think this board tends to lend itself to TROLLS.


Now that is an entirely different field of study, although, very easy to pass :thumbup:



Amos69 said:


> Love you long time.


 Fayy Dolla?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Sorry It should be high school graduate or high school diploma. I am not familiar with US high school education system. My bad
> 
> 
> Sorry. I forgot to add "University/College Student" at poll. I will try to edit it but I am not sure I could edit that.


I think it was being facetious. If someone didn't graduate Highschool then that might confuse them.



Mash Ghasem said:


> Fayy Dolla?


Keep up Bro. my going rate for most things is $500. If you want to bleed the rate is significantly variable


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

A study was already done on this. It was a study done comparing Rideshare driver's to Taxi driver's. The study indicated that roughly 55% of rideshare driver's have either attended some college or graduated. Compared to roughly 20% of taxi driver's. Don't quote me on the exact numbers but it's around there. I'll try to find the article.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> I study was already done on this. It was a study done comparing Rideshare driver's to Taxi driver's. The study indicated that roughly 60% of rideshare driver's have either attended some college or graduated. Compared to 18% of taxi driver's. Don't quote me on the exact numbers but it's around there. I'll try to find the article.


That's I am believing at. Thank you.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> I study was already done on this. It was a study done comparing Rideshare driver's to Taxi driver's. The study indicated that roughly 60% of rideshare driver's have either attended some college or graduated. Compared to 18% of taxi driver's. Don't quote me on the exact numbers but it's around there. I'll try to find the article.


That would make sense, since so many people do rideshare on the side and have a separate career. I would think most if not all cab drivers are full-timers.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> That would make sense, since so many people do rideshare on the side and have a separate career. I would think most if not all cab drivers are full-timers.


And many former professionals have also fallen into rideshare because of downsizing etc.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

*Level of education that taxi drivers have*

Education% of taxi driversNo education46%High school diploma32%Certificate or associate degree21%Bachelor's degree1%Master's degree0%Doctorate0%

https://www.careerexplorer.com/careers/taxi-driver/satisfaction/

*LEVEL OF EDUCATION FOR UBER / LYFT DRIVERS:
Education* Demographics
About 53.3% of *drivers* have a bachelor's degree or higher compared to the *United States* national *average* of 33%. About 48% of *Uber drivers* have at least a college degree.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Hs diploma... But I can build a house pretty much by myself if needed. 

if you don't know a tomato does not go in a fruit salad, you might not be as smart s you think.


----------



## Carlycat (Mar 31, 2020)

MikhailCA said:


> I'm not a troll, but the most drivers have only high school diploma Or something similar. BS in engineering from another country, so I can wipe my ass with my diploma. :smiles:


You're assuming a lot if you think "most drivers have no other skills beyond high school". Maybe you don't. But I can assure you there's more drivers out there with college degrees earned in the U.S. than most people would believe. I find that the people who think this just haven't had their own jobs or careers marginalized yet, but I can assure you that's coming. The world changes everyday and along with that some people gain and some people lose. But even college degrees don't get you a good job anymore, school bus drivers sometimes make more.



IMMA DRIVER said:


> *Level of education that taxi drivers have*
> 
> Education% of taxi driversNo education46%High school diploma32%Certificate or associate degree21%Bachelor's degree1%Master's degree0%Doctorate0%
> 
> ...


This is BS


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Carlycat said:


> You're assuming a lot if you think "most drivers have no other skills beyond high school". Maybe you don't. But I can assure you there's more drivers out there with college degrees earned in the U.S. than most people would believe. I find that the people who think this just haven't had their own jobs or careers marginalized yet, but I can assure you that's coming. The world changes everyday and along with that some people gain and some people lose. But even college degrees don't get you a good job anymore, school bus drivers sometimes make more.
> 
> 
> This is BS


You the master of the universe?

Glad to meet you.

Dont go all Thanatos on us

K?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I also think that this survey is biased in itself. Not everybody has the luxury to go to school and learn normal everyday teachings of society today. Being in the construction business for 25 years I learned from some people that could not even read writing outside of a job print







. Booksmart doesn't mean you are smart.

Maybe you should have had added in skilled labor or highly skilled labor


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

why are AA degrees getting NO love here. sheesh.



Wildgoose said:


> I have seen some trolls trying to attack as drivers have no skill.


you mean the trolls who don't have 2 brain cells that come together to spark? Them?

Going to be at least segment of drivers who have MAD skills; those who do RS after retiring from their careers. ahem.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> I also think that this survey is biased in itself. Not everybody has the luxury to go to school and learn normal everyday teachings of society today. Being in the construction business for 25 years I learned from some people that could not even read writing outside of a job print
> View attachment 502553
> . Booksmart doesn't mean you are smart.
> 
> Maybe you should have had added in skilled labor or highly skilled labor


Actually everyone in America has the luxury and benefit too go to school and learn the normal everyday teachings of society.

Our school system while it varies some from state to state and district to district is very good at allowing children and their parents to make the most of it.

All 5 of my children went through the public system and are very successful to wildly successful.

Everything in life is what you make of it


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

AA in General Studies
AA in Accounting 
BS in Business Management 
Working on my BS in Project Management


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I do agree that schooling and intelligence are not mutually dependent.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> *Level of education that taxi drivers have*


Your site's figures are inaccurate. I am walking proof of that.



W00dbutcher said:


> if you don't know a tomato does not go in a fruit salad, you might not be as smart s you think.


Knowledge: a tomato is a fruit.
Wisdom: not putting a tomato into a fruit salad.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> I do agree that schooling and intelligence are not mutually dependent.


Abso-flowering-lutely.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Your site's figures are inaccurate. I am walking proof of that.
> 
> Knowledge: a tomato is a fruit.
> Wisdom: not putting a tomato into a fruit salad.


Judging by the stats so far I was trying too dumb the Tomato reference down as much as I possibly could


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

*University Graduate*

*College Graduate

Explain the difference. Please.*

*The college in my town changed its name to University 10 years ago. They still aren't awarding Phd's.*


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> I have seen some trolls trying to attack as drivers have no skill. Actually, we chose to drive for other reasons but they believe that we don't have skills and couldn't be able to work somewhere else. I am wondering whether my argument is right or wrong. So, Let's see this in the polls.


I studied uberology at greenlight hub university & now I'm a qualified uberoligist :biggrin:


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

What is the cure for Uberitis?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> What is the cure for Uberitis?


A stay at Uber People Rehab Center &#128523;


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> A stay at Uber People Rehab Center &#128523;


Followed by regular Uberholics Anonymous meetings.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> why are AA degrees getting NO love here. sheesh.


I think OP is confused about the terms College and University. I think when he put College Degree he meant to put Community College Degree, aka AA Degree. I don't know any people who differentiate a Bachelors Degree from a College versus a University.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

What is the minimum education level to be an Uber driver?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

bsliv said:


> What is the minimum education level to be an Uber driver?


Around 2 decades in the school of life.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

bsliv said:


> What is the minimum education level to be an Uber driver?


Pass your permit and road test.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> if you don't know a tomato does not go in a fruit salad, you might not be as smart s you think.


But.... a tomato... is a fruit!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

ColdRider said:


>


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> What is the cure for Uberitis?


Drink plenty of fluids, get plenty of rest & take 2 uberdimeamol tablets twice a day :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

ColdRider said:


>


I watched the whole thing. I've always been on the opposite end of this issue than what this guy argues, but he made a lot of really good points. I'm not saying my mind is changed, but it gave me a lot to think about. I like material that I disagree with but is well-reasoned and logical, not just attacks. It's good to be challenged.


----------



## Mike4513 (Aug 3, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> I watched the whole thing. I've always been on the opposite end of this issue than what this guy argues, but he made a lot of really good points. I'm not saying my mind is changed, but it gave me a lot to think about. I like material that I disagree with but is well-reasoned and logical, not just attacks. It's good to be challenged.


I attend continuing education for adults and my instructors are my-know it all pax!&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

First of all, I don't judge a person based on education. A degree holder is not necessarily smarter than a person with only secondary education. Likewise, those who did not attend university can also have higher-paid jobs. From my point of view, a person's worth is determined by (intellectual VS practical) skills, willingness to learn, dignity, contribution to the field, etc. All these parameters, however, are subjective. Finding the purpose of oneself, is far more important (ex. through satisfaction from work).

Because of my PhD, I was awarded the precious chance to live in America. Although it is nowhere close to making bank, my wage has offered me to live comfortably. Unfortunately, there is no sense of achievement / satisfaction from work. My job duty can pretty much be summarized as a cycle of conducting a study, publishing the findings thereof and setting the stage for the next study. This has looped, itself again and again with no exits.

My degree is a double-edged sword. Career path is limited for this field. Had I chosen to work in companies not-related to biotechnology / pharmaceutics, I am not different from a fresh graduate. Don't forget the job-seeking process itself is challenging enough - basically the education column needs to be left blank. Put yourself into a recruiter's shoes. Do you think any employer would like to hire an 'over-qualified' person without relevant job experience? Don't forget your candidate is not going to expect an 'ordinary' salary. As a female, such degree also becomes a hurdle when finding a partner. Perhaps this is not common in the US, a man would not like his wife to be better educated and earn more than he does; at least this holds true in many parts of Asia.

Honestly I want a job that can help people. Not saying finding drug targets useless but I can't see its impact / significance right away. After all these years in the field, I would like to resume my pharmacy study again. A lot of the classes that I took during my BSc (biochemistry) and the few years I spent in the MBBS programme are also required for BPharm. Thanks to the network of my PhD mentor, I could study pharmacy part time while doing PhD. As of today, I only have 2 semesters of coursework remaining and another 2 for hands on (clinical practice) before board certification to fulfil the completion requirement. The coming year will be crucial to decide whether to develop my career or going back to school. Thinking retrospectively, had I not accepted the job in Houston, I would have been a pharmacist by now helping people in need.

I respect a PhD and anyone with specialized skills equally (ex. car mechanic). What is the point of some insulting RS drivers? The motive behind is nothing more than boosting self-recognition and to be blunt, stroking one's ego in my eyes.



Terri Lee said:


> *University Graduate*
> 
> *College Graduate
> 
> ...


I come from the UK system. My guess is that 'college' is more of the American way of nomenclature. The corresponding word for 'school' would be faculty. For instance, we do not call medical school but 'Faculty of Medicine'.

Depending on the scope of a university, there may or may not be postgraduate programmes (for masters and doctorates). Any given person admitted for a bachelor degree, we call him / her an 'undergraduate'.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> First of all, I don't judge a person based on education. A degree holder is not necessarily smarter than a person with only secondary education. Likewise, those whom did not attend university can also have highly-paid jobs. From my point of view, a person's worth is determined by (intellectual VS practical) skills, willingness to learn, dignity, contribution to the field, etc. All these parameters, however, are subjective. Finding the purpose of oneself, is far more important (ex. through satisfaction from work).


Agreed 100%



MyJessicaLS430 said:


> As a female, such degree also becomes a hurdle when finding a partner. Perhaps this is not common in the US, a man would not like his wife to be better educated and earn more than he does; at least this holds true in many parts of Asia.


Having a high education level isn't a hurdle to being in a relationship with someone worth being with.



MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Honestly I want a job that can help people.


That's exactly why I chose social work. I explored my options with a BSW and it's pretty much all stuff I could see myself doing.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> I have seen some trolls trying to attack as drivers have no skill. Actually, we chose to drive for other reasons but they believe that we don't have skills and couldn't be able to work somewhere else. I am wondering whether my argument is right or wrong. So, Let's see this in the polls.


You all know Mensa, the High IQ Society? Do you know what Occupation is most prevalent in MENSA?

Professional Drivers! Long Haul Truck and Cabbies. It seems that they can't stand the Cubicle life style, so they prefer the no boss life style.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MikhailCA said:


> I'm not a troll, but the most drivers have only high school diploma Or something similar. BS in engineering from another country, so I can wipe my ass with my diploma. :smiles:


Im not a Troll

But i play one on the internet . . .


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

ASE certified (master) and I keep those suckers up. Also an Associates in Business Management. I'm planning on finishing up after this mess we're in calms down a bit. Maybe open a shop of my own.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> First of all, I don't judge a person based on education. A degree holder is not necessarily smarter than a person with only secondary education. Likewise, those who did not attend university can also have higher-paid jobs. From my point of view, a person's worth is determined by (intellectual VS practical) skills, willingness to learn, dignity, contribution to the field, etc. All these parameters, however, are subjective. Finding the purpose of oneself, is far more important (ex. through satisfaction from work).


I definitely agree. I worked a job where I was on the same team as a PhD holder and a GED holder. The job did not require education, and we all did the same job. I would have ranked the GED holder's problem solving skills higher. The trend may be the opposite, but individuals don't always fit the trend line.



> Because of my PhD, I was awarded the precious chance to live in America. Although it is nowhere close to making bank, my wage has offered me to live comfortably. Unfortunately, there is no sense of achievement / satisfaction from work. My job duty can pretty much be summarized as a cycle of conducting a study, publishing the findings thereof and setting the stage for the next study. This has looped, itself again and again with no exits.


That makes sense to want to do something more fulfilling to you personally. But contributing to research sounds cool to me.



> My degree is a double-edged sword. Career path is limited for this field. Had I chosen to work in companies not-related to biotechnology / pharmaceutics, I am not different from a fresh graduate. Don't forget the job-seeking process itself is challenging enough - basically the education column needs to be left blank. Put yourself into a recruiter's shoes. Do you think any employer would like to hire an 'over-qualified' person without relevant job experience? Don't forget your candidate is not going to expect an 'ordinary' salary. As a female, such degree also becomes a hurdle when finding a partner. Perhaps this is not common in the US, a man would not like his wife to be better educated and earn more than he does; at least this holds true in many parts of Asia.


I definitely understand the overqualified under experienced part.

I think a dude wants to feel like he's looked up to somewhat, but that in my mind doesn't mean that he has to marry someone with less education or less money, just someone who will respect him. At least in America. I would guess if anything, a dude is going to be merely afraid that he won't be respected, but probably convincingly show a dude that you can still respect him, and that would work.

I think both problems have a potentially similar solution. You can hide details from your resume and not reveal all of your accomplishments until after you land the interview and can convince the person you really want something that they might assume would be beneath you. In the job case though that's harder if you can't demonstrate competency without referencing your education.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

The poll does not consider a trade school or associate's degree.

If being exact, it also could separate public university versus private university.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> I'm planning on finishing up after this mess we're in calms down a bit.


This is actually a great time to take online classes, if you're working less or not at all.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> I have seen some trolls trying to attack as drivers have no skill. Actually, we chose to drive for other reasons but they believe that we don't have skills and couldn't be able to work somewhere else. I am wondering whether my argument is right or wrong. So, Let's see this in the polls.


Your poll has university graduate and college graduate as different options - what is the difference between them?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> This is actually a great time to take online classes, if you're working less or not at all.


Lol, I'm actually working more since this whole thing started. I'm hoping things calm down a bit once life starts to normalize.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

OldUncleDave said:


> You all know Mensa, the High IQ Society? Do you know what Occupation is most prevalent in MENSA?
> 
> Professional Drivers! Long Haul Truck and Cabbies. It seems that they can't stand the Cubicle life style, so they prefer the no boss life style.


Source for that information?

I'm a life member and joined over 40 years ago. I've been an officer in several different local groups. I don't think I've ever met a person who told me he was a truck driver. Lots of programmers though.

The most common thread IS under-achievement.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

As a graduate of Melon Jr. High I was in the top 230 (232 students) so I can say for fact that being an ant takes zero skills.

Now I know the rest of you are all rocket scientist nuclear engineer brain surgeon constitutional scholars but that doesn't change the fact that driving someone from Point A to Point B is a zero skills job.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Source for that information?
> 
> I'm a life member and joined over 40 years ago. I've been an officer in several different local groups. I don't think I've ever met a person who told me he was a truck driver. Lots of programmers though.
> 
> The most common thread IS under-achievement.


Why would you want to join such an outfit?

This is not an attack; I am genuinely curious. I don't believe that people join Mensa for reasons of pride. After all, nobody had any say or input in the intelligence they are born with, just like very attractive people didn't. However, it would be incredibly conceited for anyone to want to join a society that was for the top 2% most attractive people. If there was a club for the tallest 2% of people, I wouldn't see any point in joining that, either

I personally can't imagine joining a club where people presumably sit around talking about how intelligent they are. And I don't feel I have anything to prove by taking the entrance test and passing it. I know that I am more intelligent than some people and less intelligent than others. And I'm fine with that.

Again, not an attack - I just don't see the attraction of such an entity or any motivation to join it. Can you tell me why you did?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> ...driving someone from Point A to Point B is a zero skills job.


Well... you do need to have the minimum skills to read, pass a driving test, and operate a touch-screen mobile device! :whistling:


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

First off WTF is a High School Degree, secondly where is Military Service? You learn a lot more about fighting for your country, life, struggles, and responsibility, than most of the colleges now teaching communism, how to hate your country, and the Marxist professors spouting their crap these days.


----------



## Carlycat (Mar 31, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> You the master of the universe?
> 
> Glad to meet you.
> 
> ...


Who's Thanatos? The Greek death god or is there another one?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Well... you do need to have the minimum skills to read, pass a driving test, and operate a touch-screen mobile device! :whistling:


I think it is possible to do the job without knowing how to read. Just learn which buttons to press and follow the GPS arrows.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Why would you want to join such an outfit?
> 
> This is not an attack; I am genuinely curious. I don't believe that people join Mensa for reasons of pride. After all, nobody had any say or input in the intelligence they are born with, just like very attractive people didn't. However, it would be incredibly conceited for anyone to want to join a society that was for the top 2% most attractive people. If there was a club for the tallest 2% of people, I wouldn't see any point in joining that, either
> 
> ...


There IS a club for Tall People, the name might be Jack and Jill's. Like Mensa it is an international social club.

We don't "sit around and talk about how smart we are". Like any social club, we have varied interests. There are dances, dinners, BBQs. Many chapters are Community Service oriented.

Why I joined? Because, as my wife and I agreed on our first date, its wonderful to talk to someone who understands. I believe the quote is attributed to Eleanor Roosevelt concerning if your talking about people, events, or ideas.



Christinebitg said:


> Source for that information?
> 
> I'm a life member and joined over 40 years ago. I've been an officer in several different local groups. I don't think I've ever met a person who told me he was a truck driver. Lots of programmers though.
> 
> The most common thread IS under-achievement.


It might be regional. It was back in the 90s, an Occupational Therapist was testing me (I was coming off of Workers Comp) and I aced the perception tests. He commented, " I never want to hear another person talk about dumb truck drivers! They all score 90%+ on the tests!"

We talked about how my two brothers and I are all high IQ, but have very different lives. I chose driving for the variable hours and the non-manager interference. A brother is a true Sheldon (Big Bang Theory). Doctorate in Mathematics! Yet, our IQs are within 5 points of each other.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Why would you want to join such an outfit?
> 
> This is not an attack; I am genuinely curious.


I'm going to take your question at face value. Even though it's followed by your repeating a series of misconceptions about the organization.

First, I'll tell you why I did. Then I'll tell you about why my Significant Other did. And of course, have I mentioned that I'm glad we met (at a Mensa gathering).

When I was first out of college, I got a job near Chicago. The local group there got an article placed in the Chicago Tribune that talked about what people _actually_ do at meetings. They have interesting conversations. They drink. They socialize with each other. It sounded good to me, but I moved away before I joined. (Procrastination is epidemic in Mensa.) I moved to the east coast, then joined there.

My Significant Other had a different way of coming to the group. My S.O. was at a party hosted by a friend. My S.O. enjoys shooting and owns several handguns.

One of the people at the party asked my (now) S.O.: "Oh, do you use blanks when you shoot?" And nobody laughed. After the S.O. explained that you wouldn't be able to tell if you hit the target, still nobody understood. And so the conclusion was: "I need smarter friends." (I'm not making this up.)

That thing about standing around talking about your I.Q. is something that never (ever) happens in Mensa. Once you're in, nobody cares. It's assumed that you can carry on a decent conversation. Ironically, you can't tell when non-Mensan guests are present, because they don't wear nametags that say "I'm with the smart one."

And just as an aside, both of my marriages have been to Mensans. The first one I met at work, and the second one, I met at a Mensa Annual Gathering in NYC in 1986.

I met my current Significant Other at the Mensa Annual Gathering in Las Vegas in 2004. Turns out that we had friends in common but had never met. We lived (OMG) ten minutes from each other.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> As a graduate of Melon Jr. High I was in the top 230 (232 students) so I can say for fact that being an ant takes zero skills.
> 
> Now I know the rest of you are all rocket scientist nuclear engineer brain surgeon constitutional scholars but that doesn't change the fact that driving someone from Point A to Point B is a zero skills job.


The thing is some trolls are attacking RS drivers as they have no educations nor skills to have a regular job by ignoring the reasons why they chose to do RS business. I am trying to make a point that RS drivers can get any job but they just don't wish to do that meanwhile.




Dammit Mazzacane said:


> The poll does not consider a trade school or associate's degree.
> 
> If being exact, it also could separate public university versus private university.





Terri Lee said:


> *University Graduate*
> 
> *College Graduate
> 
> ...





The Gift of Fish said:


> Your poll has university graduate and college graduate as different options - what is the difference between them?


I am so sorry for making you guys confusing on polls. I admit that I am not familiar with US education system. I got a bachelor degree in Electronics Engineering in my mother land and I attended in US University to have Master Degree in Computer Engineering.
Because of lack of my knowledge in US education system, I have missed to covered everything in details.

My Polls in education levels means that ..
University graduate what I meant was at least 4 years terms of Bachelor degree Education. Equivalent to of attending at least 120 or more credits.
College graduate what I meant was at least 2 years terms of any degree or diploma degree Education. Equivalent to of attending at least 60 or more credits.
High school degree what I meant was High school passed or High School Diploma.

I don't look down to people who don't have any academic education. Actually life is the real educational ground and all of people are learning every day from it. The reality is any one who knows something and can do something are educated people. Any one who mastered in one skill are a lot better than any person who has paper degree from any academic educational back ground. For example, KFC founder Colonel Sanders.

P.S @MyJessicaLS430 was right. I just knew that Graduate meant for Master degree and Post Graduate meant for Phd Doctorate degree. Bachelor degree is Under Graduate. That is just I knew. So I made many errors in the polls. Any way, The polls and all of your replies are convincing that RS drivers have skills or educations to standup themselves even if RS businesses doesn't exist in the world. A lot of RS drivers are not using drugs and We just chose to do RS because of our own reasons.
Again, I am sorry for my lack of knowledge in US education system.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> View attachment 502728


Then that person has a master degree in Madness. Usually, wives do. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> I have seen some trolls trying to attack as drivers have no skill. Actually, we chose to drive for other reasons but they believe that we don't have skills and couldn't be able to work somewhere else. I am wondering whether my argument is right or wrong. So, Let's see this in the polls.


I have a high school diploma, no college degree by my choice. I worked in restaurant management for years. I have run multi million dollar restaurants and could easily step into running a restaurant right now even though I left the industry 15 years ago. I still get offers from people that know me from when I worked in that industry. I have been doing restaurant consulting work off and on since I left the industry.

For the last 15 years I have been doing a combination of HR, IT, and Accounting. I keep up with HR regulations constantly, I keep up with IT just enough to take care of networking and systems for the company I work for and my primary work is accounting and auditing internal systems.

Side gigs, Rideshare, working on home computers, theft auditing for restaurants and retail stores via remote access to their POS systems, restaurant operation consulting, self started local secret shopper service.

Why do I drive, started out as a joke, now it has become my retirement funding plan. Working for "Small Businesses" has a downside, no retirement plan. I had to start my own. Rideshare has really helped boost the retirement savings. The other side gigs are more like hobbies that pay well, I like the challenges, the people I meet, and the extra money it gives me. Plus it keeps my name out there in case my current job goes down hill. By uneducated butt gets several job offers a year.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> The thing is some trolls are attacking RS drivers as they have no educations nor skills to have a regular job by ignoring the reasons why they chose to do RS business. I am trying to make a point that RS drivers can get any job but they just don't wish to do that meanwhile.


Well I'm all for generalizations because its easier to make fun of everyone that way however not all RS drivers can get any job they want. I've seen some here on UP that for certain should be counting their lucky stars they can even work for Uber/Lyft because if it wasn't for them they would probably be failing at trying to give handies in a back alley too.

A good example are the AB5 shills. They drone on about how all their problems are solved when they can make .25 a minute before deductions. These are the types that could not get any job they wish.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I'm going to take your question at face value. Even though it's followed by your repeating a series of misconceptions about the organization.


Given that you say that there is a series of misconceptions which are repeated, this would indicate that the society is indeed not effectively managing its public image. If Mensa feels that there are such repeated misconceptions about it then it is free to conduct PR campaigns or other publicity to build itself an image that it may believe would be more in keeping with its nature.



> That thing about standing around talking about your I.Q. is something that never (ever) happens in Mensa. Once you're in, nobody cares. It's assumed that you can carry on a decent conversation.


Very interesting.

The qualities that I value in friends are as diverse as common interests, sense of humour, loyalty, kindness, and ethics. There are some subjects that I know I can't discuss with some friends because they wouldn't understand what I was talking about. However, those friends may be wickedly funny and I can have laughs with them that I could not with other, more highbrow, people I know. I personally would not be interested in attending social events where 98% of people have been screened out. I can't think of many social events I have been to where good conversation (or any conversation) has required an exceptional degree of cognitive ability. But if that's your criterion then I have no problem with it.


> Ironically, you can't tell when non-Mensan guests are present, because they don't wear nametags that say "I'm with the smart one."


Also very interesting. If you can't tell the difference, then what's the point?

Again, I'm not attacking, so there's no need for defence. I just find it a very curious organisation!



Wildgoose said:


> I am so sorry for making you guys confusing on polls. I admit that I am not familiar with US education system.


That's ok! In my country, college is not university but an educational establishment typically attended by 16-18 year olds.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Poopy54 said:


> most of the colleges now teaching communism, how to hate your country, and the Marxist professors spouting their crap these days.


Good to know you lean towards make-believe bullshit.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Good to know you lean towards make-believe bullshit.


People use the word "most" in this way as a substitute for knowing what they are talking about. "Most of the colleges" do this; "Most drivers" do that, etc etc.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> People use the word "most" in this way as a substitute for knowing what they are talking about. "Most of the colleges" do this; "Most drivers" do that, etc etc.


LIKE:

Most of the people who say that about colleges have never been within a hundred yards of one.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> LIKE:
> 
> Most of the people who say that about colleges have never been within a hundred yards of one.


Yes, that would be a good example of the genre.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Let's not


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I have dual Bachelors Degrees from Cal State Hayward in Business Admin and Managerial Economics.
I am certified by the California State Board of Equalization as an expert in Personal Property Valuation.
I have testified before Appeals Courts and Superior Courts as expert witness; and have represented clients in the nine Bay Area counties in Assessment Appeals proceedings winning many multi-million dollar cases.
More recently; represented major banks in marketing and selling their foreclosed assets in three counties in Northern California.

But, in 2010 the chit hit the fan. I needed money, and RFN. 
I needed to eat tomorrow, and make a health insurance payment next week.

And, there was Uber.
I signed up, and was working two days later.
My first day I made $100 ... ten hours.

I learned a lot, I got better, I made more.
I decided that Uber would be _my_ tool to get in a better spot.
I USED Uber to MY benefit and talked to every pax about ME.

Finally, after kissing a lot of frogs ... one of them turned out to be a prince.
"Yea, I might know someone who is looking for someone like you. Here's his name and number, tell him I told you to call."

Now, I don't drive any more.

And, that's why I hate to hear about the AB5 shit. I wouldn't have had that shot without the freedom to make a decision for myself. Without the freedom to fail, if that's what would happen. I would have been applying for a shit job that would never, ever be any more than a shit job.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> And, that's why I hate to hear about the AB5 shit. I wouldn't have had that shot without the freedom to make a decision for myself. Without the freedom to fail, if that's what would happen. I would have been applying for a shit job that would never, ever be any more than a shit job.


How would AB5 have prevented you from talking about yourself to pax?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> How would AB5 have prevented you from talking about yourself to pax?


It would have prevented me driving in the first place. 
I didn't want a job.
I wanted flexibility, and income.

Also, as an IC 'the boss' can't make a rule and post a sign of "Don't talk to the driver".


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> It would have prevented me driving in the first place.
> I didn't want a job.
> I wanted flexibility, and income.
> 
> Also, as an IC 'the boss' can't make a rule and post a sign of "Don't talk to the driver".


No, it wouldn't have "prevented" you from driving. You may have chosen not to drive, which would have been your own free choice. If I, like you, had identified driving Uber as a temporary stepping stone; a way to promote myself to people who could connect me to a good job or reconnect me to my career, then whether I was an IC or an employee on that stepping stone would be of no significance. The opportunity to meet and network would be primary to me.

Also, had you decided not to Uber, you can't know that whatever economic activity you would have undertaken in its place wouldn't have netted you an even better contact. Maybe an alternative stepping stone would have led you to a job that would have been twice as good as the one that you have now. So we can't say what would have happened to you had AB5 been active when you were driving. Coulda/woulda/mighta may be interesting to toy with in the mind with for a while, but it's ultimately useless and serves no real purpose.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, it wouldn't have "prevented" you from driving.


Gov't intervention and regulation of an industry suppresses that industry and affects employment numbers not only in that industry but in others who serve it. It would have been an option that (probably) wouldn't have been available.


The Gift of Fish said:


> Coulda/woulda/mighta may be interesting to toy with in the mind with for a while, but it's ultimately useless and serves no real purpose.


Yea, trying to extrapolate the effects of an action is way above us poor surfs. We need a gov't bureaucrat to watch over us, right comrade? I bet you're up to the job, right?


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Good to know you lean towards make-believe bullshit.


Just one of many articles tackling this. But it is true and sad and these universities are being fund by the govt

https://www.laurinburgexchange.com/opinion/31765/professors-are-brainwashing-students


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Gov't intervention and regulation of an industry suppresses that industry and affects employment numbers not only in that industry but in others who serve it. It would have been an option that (probably) wouldn't have been available.


Again, coulda/woulda/mighta


> Yea, trying to extrapolate the effects of an action is way above us poor surfs.


Guessing what might have happened in an alternate reality based on imaginary past events is not extrapolation. That's conjecture. Extrapolation is the forecasting of events based on a trend.


> We need a gov't bureaucrat to watch over us, right comrade?


That depends one's point of view. The absence of government is, literally, anarchy. If that sounds good to you then the answer would be no, you don't need bureaucrats. The converse would be yes.


> I bet you're up to the job, right?


I have no wish to work in government.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Again, coulda/woulda/mighta


No, acutally. Fact.
As I mentioned earlier one of my degrees is in Economics.
It is an economic fact that gov't intervention and regulation restricts growth and free trade.
The more regulations the more strangulation.
Not saying its a bad thing ... per se, but too much ... well, look at what Trump did to revive and stimulate the US production of oil. He removed a lot of regs, and now we are not reliant on Middle East oil.


The Gift of Fish said:


> That depends one's point of view. The absence of government is, literally, anarchy.


Now don't take it to extreme. I don't want to defund the gov't. But I'm saying that too much is bad. I want freedom, even freedom to fail.


The Gift of Fish said:


> Extrapolation is the forecasting of events based on a trend.


And based on my life experiences, and historical events I extrapolate that if AB5 had been in effect when I needed Uber, it would have been one less option available to me.


The Gift of Fish said:


> I have no wish to work in government.


I think you'd be good at it.

***********

AB5 is a great thing for those who fear competition. Who can not deal with real life. People who received "participation awards'' all the way thru school. People who played sports games where no score was kept. The unimaginative, unmotivated, unskilled. People who fear change, and think that anyone who is successful must be evil. 
I don't want to live in a world where everyone is average and excellence is smothered. I want the freedom to fail, and the opportunity to excel. And the key word in that sentence is 'freedom'.
Can't do that in an AB5 world.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Pretty sure that very sizable percentage of ride share drivers are retirees supplementing social security.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> Pretty sure that very sizable percentage of ride share drivers are retirees supplementing social security.


....or retired early and use RS just to have a schedule and a bit of positive cash flow to fund this or that device or toy; but not to depend on. No no.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Poopy54 said:


> Just one of many articles tackling this. But it is true and sad and these universities are being fund by the govt
> 
> https://www.laurinburgexchange.com/opinion/31765/professors-are-brainwashing-students


Republican, if not Trumpist, garbage propaganda.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> I have seen some trolls trying to attack as drivers have no skill. Actually, we chose to drive for other reasons but they believe that we don't have skills and couldn't be able to work somewhere else. I am wondering whether my argument is right or wrong. So, Let's see this in the polls.


I see... you're confusing education level with skills.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

This survey is flawed,

1. People with no-low English literacy don’t spend a lot of time on forums.
2. Those at the lowest end could very likely to be less willing to admit it, even if it’s anonymous.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cvillegordo said:


> Pretty sure that very sizable percentage of ride share drivers are retirees supplementing social security.


Well, I didn't fit into that percentage.
When I was driving, I had no choice.
It fed us, kept us housed.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Republican, if not Trumpist, garbage propaganda.


Ok stay in your little lib bubble.....MAGA 4 more years, all you got is Biden And Kamala LOL :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ....or retired early and use RS just to have a schedule and a bit of positive cash flow to fund this or that device or toy; but not to depend on. No no.


Sorta like me.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Poopy54 said:


> Ok stay in your little lib bubble.....MAGA 4 more years, all you got is Biden And Kamala LOL :thumbup: :thumbup:


You're the one in a bubble, and are now on on ignore. Enjoy your blissful existence. -o:


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

Mash Ghasem said:


> View attachment 502525


That explains why we have 8 people that ✔ phd.

I have a BS degree.


MissAnne said:


> AA in General Studies
> AA in Accounting
> BS in Business Management
> Working on my BS in Project Management


Should you count AA?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

delornick94 said:


> Should you count AA?


Why not?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

delornick94 said:


> Should you count AA?


...exactly what I pointed out. No love for AA degree.


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> I have seen some trolls trying to attack as drivers have no skill. Actually, we chose to drive for other reasons but they believe that we don't have skills and couldn't be able to work somewhere else. I am wondering whether my argument is right or wrong. So, Let's see this in the polls.


Driving uber takes no skill.

Doesn't mean drivers have no skill, they may be in between jobs, lazy, forced to work certain hours, want to be their own boss.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

delornick94 said:


> they may be in between jobs, lazy, forced to work certain hours, want to be their own boss.


....and retired folks missing again. I swear..... -o: &#129296; AA degrees get no love. Retired folks get no love. What is next? &#129335;‍♂


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Why not?


Bs these days are hardly worth a leg up. As or Aa are worthless. Nothing to show off.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I see... you're confusing education level with skills.


Actually Not.
But in reality, those who has higher education level have wider options to get jobs, not like those who just have only skills. Skills actually give a person to have limited options on getting jobs. A skilled carpenter can't do a job other than woodworking but a college graduate will have many opportunities to enter into many companies. That means required time to get a job for a skilled person is slower. Same for those who have very high educational background.
Trolls have been attacking RS drivers that they can't get a job because they were like just high school passed or with no skills. That's why I made polls with education level. Moreover, Options for polls in this forum is restricted with limited numbers. That's why it ended like that.



delornick94 said:


> Driving uber takes no skill.
> 
> Doesn't mean drivers have no skill, they may be in between jobs, lazy, forced to work certain hours, want to be their own boss.


Exactly.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Actually Not.
> But in reality, those who has higher education level have wider options to get jobs, not like those who just have only skills. Skills actually give a person to have limited options on getting jobs. A skilled carpenter can't do a job other than woodworking but a college graduate will have many opportunities to enter into many companies. That means required time to get a job for a skilled person is slower. Same as those who have very high educational background.
> Trolls have been attacking RS drivers that they can't get a job because they were like just high school passed or with no skills. That's why I made polls with education level. Moreover, Options for polls in this forum is restricted with limited numbers. That's why it ended like that.


Well carpenter isn't an in demand skill &#129315;. However autobody tech commands his own price for example.

Some higher education teaches you advance skills like dentistry others not like english teacher.

The skill dictates your pay not education level.

Thats whats separates a doctorate in social science and a medical doctorate financially.

Like I said you confuse skill and education level.

Class dismissed &#128079;


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

delornick94 said:


> Bs these days are hardly worth a leg up. As or Aa are worthless. Nothing to show off.


I strongly disagree. The main reason I went back to school is because I realized how limited my options were without a degree. All the jobs I was looking for outside the service industry required at least a certification or Associates. I tried going the certification route, only to discover that my certification was useless without also doing an apprenticeship, which I couldn't afford to do.

Having a degree of some kind opens up more options.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Well carpenter isn't an in demand skill &#129315;. However autobody tech commands his own price for example.
> 
> Some higher education teaches you advance skills like dentistry others not like english teacher.
> 
> ...


I don't confuse skill and education level. You are trying to pin point on skilled professional and unskilled people from the SAME group. For example, among Medical doctors, some has very high skills and some don't.
This poll is just only trying to point out RS drivers can get a real job to trolls.



ariel5466 said:


> I strongly disagree. The main reason I went back to school is because I realized how limited my options were without a degree. All the jobs I was looking for outside the service industry required at least a certification or Associates. I tried going the certification route, only to discover that my certification was useless without also doing an apprenticeship, which I couldn't afford to do.
> 
> Having a degree of some kind opens up more options.


That is true. A degree or materials you have learned in Academic school mostly won't help to perform your job. But having a degree from any academic education explains to higher personal of a company that this candidate is not a lazy person, is a hardworking person and is willing to learn things from your company with their best. A candidate who had straight A credit will explain to a company that this person is extremely hardworking person and you shouldn't close doors for him/her. So, any degree always is a big support to a candidate to get better job.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> look at what Trump did to revive and stimulate the US production of oil. He removed a lot of regs, and now we are not reliant on Middle East oil.


You're implying a connection between those that doesn't exist.

The US managed to not be dependent on foreign oil before Trump took office.

That doesn't change the fact that I'm pleased that he has removed some constraints on the oil business. It's one of the positives that has resulted from him becoming President, regardless of my overall negative opinion of his administration.


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I strongly disagree. The main reason I went back to school is because I realized how limited my options were without a degree. All the jobs I was looking for outside the service industry required at least a certification or Associates. I tried going the certification route, only to discover that my certification was useless without also doing an apprenticeship, which I couldn't afford to do.
> 
> Having a degree of some kind opens up more options.


You have a point. Didnt take some things into consideration.

I'm from a big city and in a field where masters is now considered standard. You can get by with BS. But an AA/AS are just stepping stones to higher education.

Thinking outside my box, depending on location and job position I can see where AA/AS could be of value.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> No, acutally. Fact.
> As I mentioned earlier one of my degrees is in Economics.
> It is an economic fact that gov't intervention and regulation restricts growth and free trade.
> The more regulations the more strangulation.


Not relevant to what was being discussed. You digress.


> Now don't take it to extreme. I don't want to defund the gov't. But I'm saying that too much is bad. I want freedom, even freedom to fail.


So you want to be able to pick and choose the bureaucrats you want. Me too.


> And based on my life experiences, and historical events I extrapolate that if AB5 had been in effect when I needed Uber, it would have been one less option available to me.


Again, no; the option would still be there for you to choose to either take or reject. Also again, extrapolate doesn't mean what you think it means.


> I think you'd be good at it.


Thanks! There are indeed a great many things that I would be good at. However, again, public sector work is of no interest to me.


> AB5 is a great thing for those who fear competition. Who can not deal with real life. People who received "participation awards'' all the way thru school. People who played sports games where no score was kept. The unimaginative, unmotivated, unskilled. People who fear change, and think that anyone who is successful must be evil.


I see no evidence for any of this.


> I don't want to live in a world where everyone is average and excellence is smothered. I want the freedom to fail, and the opportunity to excel. And the key word in that sentence is 'freedom'.
> Can't do that in an AB5 world.


You're talking as if Uber were the only work available. I wouldn't class driving for Uber as career excellence. And don't worry, as an Uber you'll still get the freedom to fail - it'll be called being fired.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

As others have mentioned already, education does not necessarily equate skill.

When I worked at a grocery store years ago as a cart pusher/bagger/toilet scrubber, I had to help a young lady in HR assemble a couple office chairs. She told me she just graduated with an MBA and was embarrassed that she was having a difficult time assembling two chairs. I pointed out that the instructions were EASY and that all she had to do was follow the steps and use the pictures as reference.

Level of education doesn't necessarily translate to higher income either. My gf graduated with a Masters at an expensive school. I only have a BS and I make >$30k more than her. Some degrees and skills are much more difficult to acquire and demand a higher pay as less people are able to do the job.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ColdRider said:


> Some degrees and skills are much more difficult to acquire and demand a higher pay as less people are able to do the job.


True. A friend of mine graduated with a degree in classics and therefore now owns a roofing company. &#129300;



Wildgoose said:


> A degree or materials you have learned in Academic school mostly won't help to perform your job.


Also true. Degrees are keys that open doors; they don't help you all that much after the door has been opened. I graduated with a major in Accounting & Finance and, even though my career was in financial systems, I only used a handful of concepts that I learned during my degree. I could have sat on a beach for four years sunbathing and it wouldn't have made much difference.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> True. A friend of mine graduated with a degree in classics and therefore now owns a roofing company. &#129300;


Classical Roofing co.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

delornick94 said:


> Bs these days are hardly worth a leg up. As or Aa are worthless. Nothing to show off.


You personally might see a BS having a lower value, for whatever reasons and in whatever fields, but regardless, an AA/AS education still has a lot of knowledge/experience to teach (and it indeed does), that a fresh high school graduate does not have.



The Gift of Fish said:


> A friend of mine graduated with a degree in classics and therefore now owns a roofing company. &#129300;


And now he can design/install classic roofs! :thumbup:


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Mash Ghasem said:


> You're the one in a bubble, and are now on on ignore. Enjoy your blissful existence. -o:


Ahhhh so that's what the lefts cancel culture is, don't like what you hear, so ignore :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ignore is for cowards.
I always wondered why someone would come to a discussion board, and ignore the discussion.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I wouldn't say that driving rideshare takes no skill. In fact, there are quite a few skills involved. Sure, almost anyone can do it, but just like anything, there is "Just do it" skillz and then there are the elite of the pack.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I always wondered why someone would come to a discussion board, and ignore the discussion.


Because there are occasionally people whose posts are so inane, so obnoxious, that I'd rather not see them.

For instance, there's a woman who posts here a lot.  I used the generic "he/she" in a sentence because I didn't know the gender of a person. She took it as accusing her of being a transsexual.


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Ignore is for cowards.
> I always wondered why someone would come to a discussion board, and ignore the discussion.


You are right.

Because what you have with ignore are cowards making indirect comments towards people they are scared to face.

Very grown up.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Like I said you confuse skill and education level.


....and still no talk of experience in this thread. More important than education level.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ....and still no talk of experience in this thread. More important than education level.


Well us saying these things are not in line with the education bubble that has expanded massively since the 80's.

Education went up but wages went down. It's precisely because we are told a college degree pays lots of money without context.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> It's precisely because we are told a college degree pays lots of money without context.


well, there are studies here and there that point out that college degrees do pay more than say just a HS diploma. the AA degree I got had nothing to do with my resulting career I did for 30+ years.

Education gets you the interview. Experience gets you the job.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> well, there are studies here and there that point out that college degrees do pay more than say just a HS diploma. the AA degree I got had nothing to do with my resulting career I did for 30+ years.
> 
> Education gets you the interview. Experience gets you the job.


Yes and no. You learn skills from education which gets you the interview.

What happens when you receive education but acquire no skills?

Context


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yes and no. You learn skills from education which gets you the interview.
> 
> What happens when you receive education but acquire no skills?
> 
> Context


You fail to repay student loans ?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> What happens when you receive education but acquire no skills?


ok, I didn't exclude 'noobs' who have just graduated; my bad. Sorry, not sorry? &#128526;

I bounced ahead a few years (and maybe a few jobs) and didn't detail that. I shall walk around my office with my head hanging for a single loop as punishment. :thumbup:


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

SHalester said:


> ....and still no talk of experience in this thread. More important than education level.


What popped in my head is an experienced 30 something year old trying to train a bunch of barely 20 year olds, as they're on the phone and not paying attention. My friend was telling me about this, frustration was apparent.

What would the world be like if social media was cut off for a year? How much more work would get done? &#129300;


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ok, I didn't exclude 'noobs' who have just graduated; my bad. Sorry, not sorry? &#128526;
> 
> I bounced ahead a few years (and maybe a few jobs) and didn't detail that. I shall walk around my office with my head hanging for a single loop as punishment. :thumbup:


Huh? Noobs... no. You confuse my meaning.

A social worker will inherently earn less than a plumber not because of education but because of the supply and demend of the skills they possess.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> A social worker will inherently earn less than a plumber not because of education but because of the supply and demend of the skills they possess.


yup, I did miss your meaning. My thing was education might get you the interview; what really matters is the experience AND skill you bring to the room. Recent grads excluded, of course. Some employer has to take a 'risk' on hiring them when they have zero experience.

and, yup, some positions and careers pay a LOT of money and don't require degrees up the yang...... Very sure that social worker doesn't want to be a plumber and vice versa......


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Ignore is for cowards.
> I always wondered why someone would come to a discussion board, and ignore the discussion.


Because at some point, it becomes obvious that there is no reasoning with some people and that the baseless cult rhetoric that they parrot will not end.



delornick94 said:


> Because what you have with ignore are cowards making indirect comments towards people they are scared to face.


Nope. What you have with ignore are people who are tired of seeing the same cult rhetoric being parroted.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> yup, I did miss your meaning. My thing was education might get you the interview; what really matters is the experience AND skill you bring to the room. Recent grads excluded, of course. Some employer has to take a 'risk' on hiring them when they have zero experience.
> 
> and, yup, some positions and careers pay a LOT of money and don't require degrees up the yang...... Very sure that social worker doesn't want to be a plumber and vice versa......


In life you kinda got to pick and choose your battles. My desired field would likely leave me impoverished.

More education but few learned skills, none in demand. So the field I actually choose pay alot better but no pleasure in my work, just business.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Because at some point, it becomes obvious that there is no reasoning with some people and that the baseless cult rhetoric that they parrot will not end.
> 
> 
> Nope. What you have with ignore are people who are tired of seeing the same cult rhetoric being parroted.


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Nope. What you have with ignore are people who are tired of seeing the same cult rhetoric being parroted.


Some use ignore and leave it at that. Others use ignore and boast about what a better being &#128125; they are in comparison to the people being ignored. Attacking them indirectly.

If the idea is to truly ignore them then why bring them up constantly?

This is not directed only at you but a very common theme in the forum.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> View attachment 503574


Yeah disagree with Mash and he immediately turns toxic. Starts cussing and name calling then says you're going on his ignore list.

Like 0 to 100 instantly. Some are just weird &#128533;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

delornick94 said:


> This is not directed at you but a very common theme in the forum.


I use ignore as a temporary time-out. Mostly to save the 1/50. After a period of time, I empty my ignore. Only one member has ever been in there twice. A badge I should give that person, but sadly they are on a fully paid for vacation to Siberia and not reachable any longer. Very sad.

Ok, *buybuy* now. &#129296;


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I use ignore as a temporary time-out. Mostly to save the 1/50. After a period of time, I empty my ignore. Only one member has ever been in there twice. A badge I should give that person, but sadly they are on a fully paid for vacation to Siberia and not reachable any longer. Very sad.
> 
> Ok, buybuy now. &#129296;


You should dm this right before


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> What happens when you receive education but acquire no skills


You struggle for years to try to gain traction. Eventually it happens, when the economy is booming, and employers are willing to make offers to people with less experience than desired.

Or you go to a co-op school like I did. It required five years to get a four year degree. But when I got out, I had more than a year of industrial experience. Which I very much needed.

Plus the earnings from my co-op jobs paid a majority of my school bills. I graduated with no debt (and no savings either). To be fair, it was a long time ago, and college expenses hadn't gone up so much.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yeah disagree with Mash and he immediately turns toxic. Starts cussing and name calling then says you're going on his ignore list.
> 
> Like 0 to 100 instantly. Some are just weird &#128533;


You and I have verbally sparred before.
And while you _are _so often wrong, I would never iggy you.

Besides ... would you care if I did?
You gonna lose any sleep over being on Mash's ignore list?

None of you people are real anyway. 
You all are just a program running on my under powered Commodore 64.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> You all are just a program running on my under powered Commodore 64.


And I thought you were running a Timex Sinclair 1000...


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

90% of academic success is based upon one’s parent’s ability to pay for the education.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Because there are occasionally people whose posts are so inane, so obnoxious, that I'd rather not see them.
> 
> For instance, there's a woman who posts here a lot. I used the generic "he/she" in a sentence because I didn't know the gender of a person. She took it as accusing her of being a transsexual.


It's no longer here.

LOLLLz


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> 90% of academic success is based upon one's parent's ability to pay for the education.


90% is the persons desire and motivation to stick with and graduate college.

More often I hear people dropped out because they didn't take it serious.

Paying for college, when there's a will there's a way &#128111;‍♂&#128111;‍♀


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> You and I have verbally sparred before.
> And while you _are _so often wrong, I would never iggy you.
> 
> Besides ... would you care if I did?
> ...


We disagree, we debate, neither takes it personal, we move on and maybe agree on the next topic.

You have never disagreed with me, post a string of cuss words followed by a block. Especially about a trivial topic like SDCs or something.

My feelings isn't hurt but it was very weird and I've seen this same member do it to many other members. Just really weird

Oh and if you put me on ignore, I will tell your wife to tell you what ever trash talk I got for you &#128523;


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> You and I have verbally sparred before.
> And while you _are _so often wrong, I would never iggy you.
> 
> Besides ... would you care if I did?
> ...


UB pretty sure ur always wrong.

Now don't respond or I'll ignore u :smiles:


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Mash Ghasem said:


> And I thought you were running a Timex Sinclair 1000...


I used one of them for a while.

I had a crew job on a sailboat in Maryland for the Wednesday night races. I ran a Timex that was down in the galley. I calculated things like true wind speed, time to the next mark, and apparent wind direction on the next leg of the course.

My other job was getting some food ready for the rest of the crew for after the race.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I used one of them for a while.
> 
> I had a crew job on a sailboat in Maryland for the Wednesday night races. I ran a Timex that was down in the galley. I calculated things like true wind speed, time to the next mark, and apparent wind direction on the next leg of the course.
> 
> My other job was getting some food ready for the rest of the crew for after the race.


So, you kept score and made coffee.
Good girl.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Oh and if you put me on ignore, I will tell your wife to tell you what ever trash talk I got for you


I can't get away with a DAMN thing ...


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> So, you kept score and made coffee.
> Good girl.
> 
> 
> I can't get away with a DAMN thing ...


Everyone here threatens u w/ignore and I bet so does Mrs. UB &#128527;. Smart lady w/ what appears 2 be a trustworthy &#128065;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

delornick94 said:


> Paying for college, when there's a will there's a way


I got very creative with that. I was 30 when I went back to college. No parents to pay.
I used to write a bad check (remember checks?) to buy books. Take them to work with me (I had a key to the business office and worked a 3pm to midnight shift) and copy the entire book. The whole damn book. Put it in a three ring binder. Then take it back to get a refund and deposit the refund before the check got there.

Then, at the end of the quarter, I'd sell the 'book', all the quizzes and tests, and all my notes, It helped with the tuition.



delornick94 said:


> Everyone here threatens u w/ignore and I bet so does Mrs. UB &#128527;. Smart lady w/ what appears 2 be a trustworthy &#128065;


She tried turning her back on me this morning before we got out of bed.
Impaled.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

PhD
Player 
Haters
Degree


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> So, you kept score and made coffee.
> Good girl.


I'm not sure we ever drank coffee on the boat. Mostly beer.

There was one time on a Saturday morning that there might have been coffee. I didn't make it, but then, I normally didn't crew for him on the weekends. I think was tailing for winch grinders that day.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> tailing for winch grinders that day.


hate when that happens ...


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Nice to see some good attitudes.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Let's also not forget the many technical certifications that result from in-depth training in various technology subjects, like Microsoft, Cisco, etc, and then many others from various other fields, like CPA.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm skilled at robbing people with skills.


----------

